
You May Not Need Moment.js - fagnerbrack
https://github.com/you-dont-need/You-Dont-Need-Momentjs
======
ironmagma
It’s almost always better to use a standard than grow something at home. When
your project gets bigger (which most projects of interest will), the inertia
of the homegrown solution will become a detriment and liability. Only simple
or novel use cases should be kept as internal libraries, and dates are not
simple.

